# King Kong (merged)



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 31, 2004)

*The King Kong Thread*

"After the Rings films, anything Peter Jackson does commands respect . His fee for directing this remake about the big ape-about-town was said to be stratospheric. Andy Serkis plays the enormous simian and Naomi Watts is the blonde in his hairy hand. Released December 14."

Source: http://www.guardian.co.uk/arts/features/story/0,11710,1380782,00.html

Barley

Eville Moddess merged threads--Elgee


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: The King Kong Thread*

December will ... bring *The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, the Witch & the Wardrobe,* the long-awaited adaptation of one of CS Lewis' classic children's novels.

The film, which is being shot in New Zealand, makes use of the talents of British actors Rupert Everett, Tilda Swinton, Dawn French, Jim Broadbent, Ray Winstone and Brian Cox.

Also in production in New Zealand is Peter Jackson's *King Kong,* another planned December release.

Naomi Watts is taking on the role originally played by Fay Wray.

Fay Wray, who died just five months ago, was made famous by the original 1933 film as the screaming damsel in Kong's grip as he scaled the Empire State Building.

It is a classic image of 20th century cinema so Naomi Watts will face quite a hurdle in re-creating Wray's role in the new picture.

Kong is also estimated to cost $200m (£104m). It will have a mammoth premiere in New York where the original King Kong was set - and many industry players see it as the film to beat in 2005.

Source: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/film/4117583.stm

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 2, 2005)

*New King Kong Production Diaries Up*

Source: KongisKing.net
December 19, 2004

Peter Jackson's Production Diaries from the set of King Kong continue with videos from Day 70 and 73 at KongisKing.net.

The Day 70 Production Diary gives a glimpse into the Opera House shoot which took place at the Wellington theater. You get a peek at the scene just prior to Carl Denham's grand opening of the 8th Wonder of the World, King Kong.

In the Day 73 clip, Peter answers more questions from fans about the concept art for the anticipated film. You'll see new artwork, WETA Workshop's Richard Taylor talking about the process, and confirmation that the log will certainly be in the movie (and you even get to see them film it!).

Meanwhile, the site also has received some spoilerish info about the giant spiders, Andy Serkis' character Lumpy, and that Peter's next project might be a World War I epic about The Anzacs, aka the Australian and New Zealand Army Corps.

Source: http://comingsoon.net/news/topnews.php?id=7671

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 2, 2005)

*Recreating 1933 New York for King Kong*

Source: KongisKing.net
December 11, 2004

KongisKing.net has posted yet another excellent Production Diary from director Peter Jackson on King Kong, which opens just a little over a year from now. Here's how the site describes the clip:

Peter Jackson has created New York on one of the biggest sets ever seen. Hutt Valley is slowly turning into the Big Apple, complete with Broadway, Times Square, and Macy's! On top of that, the most detailed computer model of NYC has been created using cutting edge technology, and you have New York in New Zealand!

The Production Diary is definitely worth a peek and you can do so here.

In related news, Variety says that Jackson showed some of the models and sketches he's using for film and spoke passionately about his motivation for remaking the classic Thursday at the CineAsia movie convention.

"It's not a love story; it's a story about love," said the helmer. He aims to portray the 25-foot gorilla as an "absolutely believable creature" who bears the scars of many battles.

As for the romantic angle, Jackson said he will show King Kong as a brutal creature who for the first time in his life feels empathy for another creature (Naomi Watts).

He added that special effects will be used to "play on the similarities between the jungle of the New York skyscrapers and the jungle where King Kong lives."

Source: http://comingsoon.net/news/topnews.php?id=7558

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 2, 2005)

*King Kong filming in stately theatres*

02 December 2004

Two of New Zealand's grandest theatres will be used before Christmas to film scenes for Peter Jackson's $200 million movie King Kong.

Secrecy surrounds what will be filmed in the 90-year-old Opera House in Wellington and the 75-year-old Civic Theatre in Queen St, Auckland. But one of the main scenes in the original 1933 King Kong had the 15-metre tall gorilla chained on stage at a New York theatre. Kong breaks his chains and escapes.

Filming at the Opera House will take place from next Monday till December 10.

Jackson has used Wellington theatres for filming before. The 92-year-old Westpac St James Theatre was used for some scenes in his "splatter puppet" movie Meet the Feebles. But it will be the first time he has filmed in central Auckland. The Civic opened in 1929, around the era in which King Kong is set. It was refurbished in 2000.

Retailers and residents near the Opera House in Manners St received letters this week from Film Wellington, part of business promotion agency Positively Wellington Business, about the filming. During filming, the public will have access to shops and businesses around Manners St and Opera House Lane, but parking will be limited.

Jackson's crew will use car parks and a taxi stand on the Opera House side of Manners St, between Cuba and Taranaki streets. Some vehicles will be parked in the Michael Fowler Centre and James Smith car parks.

The taxi stand will be temporarily moved to Taranaki St and two disabled car parks moved to outside the Oaks Complex near the Opera House.

Film Wellington manager Jean Johnston said the organisation worked with film and television companies to make filming in central Wellington as easy as possible and to minimise disruption to the public.

"We are aware of it being so close to Christmas, so we didn't want to shut down streets. We've worked out the logistics to try to keep everything still happening for the retailers."

Source: http://www.stuff.co.nz/stuff/0,2106,3115810a1870,00.html


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 2, 2005)

*Jackson Unveils King Kong*

King Kong director Peter Jackson took the wraps off some of the models and sketches he's using for the giant-ape movie and spoke passionately about his motivation for remaking the classic at the CineAsia movie convention in Bangkok, Thailand, Variety reported. "It's not a love story; it's a story about love," Jackson told the convention. Jackson is shooting King Kong at his studios in Wellington, New Zealand.

Jackson aims to portray the 25-foot gorilla as an "absolutely believable creature" who bears the scars of many battles, the trade paper reported. As for the romantic angle, Jackson said he will show King Kong as a brutal creature who for the first time in his life feels empathy for another creature (the character played by Naomi Watts).

Promising to use the full array of special effects created by his Weta digital workshop, Jackson said, "We will play on the similarities between the jungle of the New York skyscrapers and the jungle where King Kong lives."

Source: http://www.scifi.com/scifiwire/art-film.html?2004-12/10/10.30.film

Barle


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 2, 2005)

*Sneak peek at King Kong extras*

People in central Wellington’s Aro Park at lunchtime yesterday got a sneak peek at extras in 1930s costumes for Peter Jackson’s movie King Kong.

The extras were taking a break on the balcony of the nearby 90-year-old Opera House, where director Jackson is shooting scenes for his $200 million film.

Before Christmas he will also shoot scenes in Auckland’s The Civic theatre, which was built in 1929.

Jackson’s remake of the 1933 film is mainly set in the early 1930s. Men and women could be seen in common civilian clothes of the day, as well as several men dressed in military uniform.

While details about filming remain secret, a big scene has King Kong chained to a stage. 

Source: http://www.nzherald.co.nz/index.cfm?c_id=6&ObjectID=9002160

Barley


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 2, 2005)

*Re: The King Kong Thread*

ANDY SERKIS is going to be in King Kong? Playing WHAT?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 3, 2005)

*A Look at Anticipated Films of 2005*

Source: ComingSoon.net
January 2, 2005

Scott Chitwood's 2005 Most Anticipated Films
As 2004 draws to a close, I thought I'd take a moment to look ahead to 2005 and note my most anticipated films for the year. I actually had a really hard time ranking my top 5 because they were all equally anticipated. But for now, here's how they shook out:

King Kong - The only reason this film is ranked 4th is because the full marketing for it hasn't hit yet. I bet when I see the first trailer for this movie it will shoot to #2 on my anticipation list. With LOTR's Peter Jackson at the helm, how can this not be one of the most anticipated movies of 2005? With dinosaurs, giant gorillas, and Naomi Watts, you can't go wrong. But I have to wonder about the inclusion of Jack Black.

Source: http://comingsoon.net/news/topnews.php?id=7777

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 7, 2005)

*"Hobbit" put on back burner*

*Jackson eyes The Lovely Bones*
07 January 2005
By ROBYN MCLEAN

Peter Jackson has confirmed that his next film will be an adaptation of the book The Lovely Bones.

With King Kong set for release in December, rumours have been circulating as to what the Kiwi director will turn his attention to next.

In an interview with a Lord of the Rings fan magazine, Jackson and co-writer Philippa Boyens confirmed they will team up again to turn Alice Sebold's bestseller into a celluloid reality.

"One next project after King Kong is The Lovely Bones," said Boyens.

"We feel comfortable with each other. I am sure there will be other projects we do separately but at the moment, as long as it works, we'll keep doing it."

When asked about his filming agenda after King Kong, Jackson also said it would be to make The Lovely Bones.

The story is based on a 14-year-old girl watching from heaven as her family copes with her rape and murder. She narrates the story as she watches the turmoil they go through. She is also able to observe the man who murdered her and the path his life takes.

The book, published in 2002, has sold millions of copies worldwide and has been praised by critics for its unusual perspective. It was described by the New York Times as "an uplifting book about the abduction and murder of a young girl".

Full article at http://www.stuff.co.nz/stuff/0,2106,3149214a1860,00.html

Barley


----------



## Morgul Agent (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: The King Kong Thread*

Andy Serkis will play the title role, he will play King Kong.

And in true Serkis fashion, he spent time recently in Rwanda, living with/observing wild Gorillas, for inspiration and research.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 17, 2005)

*First peek at King Kong and post-LOTR PJ*

Enclosed is a JPEG of a poster painting scene from King Kong, and a shot of Jack Black and Peter Jackson, lighter by 30 pounds, and sporting a new "do," contact lenses and (jazzy for him) an un-polo shirt! 

You can follow the progress of King Kong at www.kongisking.net .

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 25, 2005)

*Serkis gives good monkey*

*WATTS: 'SERKIS MAKES A GREAT MONKEY IN KING KONG'
NAOMI WATTS*

Hollywood star NAOMI WATTS is certain fans will accept ANDY SERKIS as KING KONG in the forthcoming remake - because his ability to capture a gorilla's behaviour has astounded her.

Watts is currently filming the movie in New Zealand, and has been left amazed by the efforts of Serkis, who played GOLLUM in the LORD OF THE RINGS trilogy.

She says, "What Andy brings to the party is like a whole art form. I mean, he's a gorilla! He is a gorilla! It's not just a guy in a monkey suit.

"I didn't know what to expect going in. But Andy went to Rwanda to study the gorillas for two weeks. He worked in the London Zoo for two months and fed the gorillas. He completely understands the behaviour and is dedicated to getting it right.

"So I'm getting something. When I look into his eyes, I'm getting monkey. It's incredible."
24/01/2005 09:47

Source: http://www.contactmusic.com/new/xml...ts. .serkis makes a great monkey in king kong.

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 28, 2005)

*Press turns back clock for King Kong*

28 January 2005
By MATTHEW DAVIS

The printing press that six days a week rolls out thousands of copies of The Dominion Post has briefly turned its hand to producing The New York Times, The Wall Street Journal and other Big Apple newspapers.

But do not expect them to be home-delivered.

The newspapers, which also include the lesser-known and defunct Barnard Bulletin, Salamanca Republican Press and the Brooklyn Daily Eagle, were dated December 12, December 13 or December 14, 1933, and are to be used as props in Peter Jackson's King Kong.

Nine different New York broadsheet-size newspapers – the same size as The Dominion Post – and three tabloids were printed this week at the Fairfax New Zealand press in Petone.

Petone printing plant manager Bob Anderson said 200 copies of the front and back page of each newspaper were printed. "The rest of the paper was filled with The Wairarapa News."

Six months ago The Dominion Post's design centre – which creates many of the advertisements in the newspaper – was approached by a King Kong calligrapher to help design and print the props.

"They chose the headlines, searched through the library and found exact copies of the banners and then asked the designers to lay them out," design centre production manager Stephen Dodds said.

The layout reflected the style of the period and was an example of Jackson's determination to recreate 1930s New York accurately – to the smallest detail. The printers were allowed to use modern technology, however.

"It is easier to do it now, as production was far more difficult back then," Mr Dodds said. "They had to use individual lead slugs for the pages and all the pictures were done by hand."

Mr Dodds, who knew Jackson when the filmmaker worked as a photo engraver on The Evening Post, is unsure exactly what role the papers will play in the film. "I suppose I'll just have to wait and see the movie."

Source: http://www.stuff.co.nz/stuff/0,2106,3170064a1860,00.html

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 28, 2005)

*Jackson opens up King Kong set*

07:50 AEDT Thu Jan 27 2005

Paint peels from buildings, steam rises from sidewalks and street stands offer lemonade and hot potatoes for sale in Peter Jackson's elaborate replica of 1930s New York.

Jackson offered a rare glimpse of the New York film set of King Kong in Lower Hutt north of Wellington city, revealing a Depression-era city complete with theatres, diners, groceries, drug stores, banks, pawn shops, hat shops, beauticians and record stores.

It was the first time most New Zealand media had been allowed on set since shooting began. Hollywood stars Naomi Watts, Jack Black and Colin Hanks - son of Oscar-winner Tom Hanks - joined Jackson for photographs.

Jackson said it was important the set was as realistic as possible for audiences to be convinced by the fantasy storyline.

"I'm determined to make this the most realistic period version of New York that anyone has seen in a movie."

Only the first level or two of each building has been built and the rest will be created by computer. Jackson explained that computer-generated cars would also be used to fill in gaps between the 25-odd real cars on set.

Full article at http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=14433

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Jan 28, 2005)

*PM gets a taste of Depression on film set*

Colin Hanks (left), Naomi Watts, a slim Peter Jackson and (right) Jack Black welcome Helen Clark to New York, New Zealand. Picture / Mark Mitchell
Colin Hanks (left), Naomi Watts, a slim Peter Jackson and (right) Jack Black welcome Helen Clark to New York, New Zealand. Picture / Mark Mitchell

27.01.05
by Helen Tunnah

She kicked off her heels, donned her gumboots for the grimy streets of Manhattan and had Oscar winner Peter Jackson to direct her.

There, cuddling alongside Jackson, Tom Hanks' son Colin and two of Hollywood's hottest, Jack Black and Naomi Watts, was the photo opportunity Helen Clark must have dreamed of.

What better way to erase memories of that speech Don Brash gave at Orewa a couple of nights ago.

The only thing missing was a gigantic lovesick ape.

"Welcome to New York," the Prime Minister beamed as she stepped from her ministerial limousine on to the Petone set of Jackson's big budget King Kong remake. 

Full article at http://www.nzherald.co.nz/index.cfm?c_id=6&ObjectID=10008229

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Feb 3, 2005)

*'Kong' Cast Says Don't Judge A Movie By Its Effects Budget*

*Naomi Watts, Adrien Brody praise director Peter Jackson.*

Just as the film crew traveling to Skull Island in the original 1933 version of "King Kong" had no idea what was in store, Peter Jackson wants to keep moviegoers guessing about his upcoming remake.

"I'm not allowed to say too much," star Naomi Watts said recently when prodded for details.

"I can't say much, but it's going to be impressive," an equally well-trained Adrien Brody said a few days later.

One thing cast members would say is that people should expect more than just an onslaught of special effects.

"It's not going to be a superficial movie," said Brody, who's returning to Wellington, New Zealand, this week to wrap up production. "It's going to be very compelling and wonderful — incredible sequences and yet intense drama. ... I am getting the chance to be very heroic, much more the action hero than I [normally] get to play, and yet the character is very full of depth."

British actor Jamie Bell, best known for "Billy Elliott," said the casting of Brody, Watts and Jack Black, actors hardly known for action movies, is a sign of the kind of movie it will be.

"I think [Jackson] went for actors, people who can deliver performances, instead of people who can just bring in box office [numbers], which I think is a much better idea," Bell said. "I want to see good acting, a good story. I think they're all perfectly cast. Naomi, the idea that beauty killed the beast, she's perfect for that role."

As for the story line, "we're honoring the original, but Peter Jackson is a clever man and he's obviously introduced great new ideas and has made it incredibly modern," Watts said without elaborating.

The gist is Black's character, eccentric filmmaker Carl Denham, is on a mission to make a movie on a mysterious Indian Ocean island where a giant gorilla is said to be roaming. Among his crew are reluctant screenwriter Jack Driscoll (Brody) and actress Ann Darrow (Watts), all characters from the original. (The 1976 remake had different characters.)

One of the new additions is Bell's Jimmy, the lookout on the SS Venture, the ship on which the crew is traveling. "They wanted a kid in the film, so I play the kid," he said.

Bell, who has grown accustomed to low-budget indie films since debuting in "Billy Elliott" (two of his latest movies screened at Sundance last week), was shocked his first day on set at Jackson's Stone Street Studios, where the director built a rain forest. "You get showed around the digital departments, the miniature departments and all this crazy stuff and you get overwhelmed by it all," he said. "But it's been a lot of fun. ... You're going onto a production where the director and his production team just won every single Academy Award they were nominated for, 11 Academy Awards. These guys know exactly what they're doing."

For Jackson, "King Kong" is truly a labor of love. The original is what inspired him to make movies, and in 1997, before he started the "Lord of the Rings" trilogy, he had already written a remake and was set to direct it. At the last minute, however, the studio pulled the plug because two similar movies were already in production. (Both of those — "Godzilla" and "Mighty Joe Young" — flopped.)

Now that he has a second chance, Jackson, along with his "Rings" collaborators Fran Walsh and Philippa Boyens, has penned a new script and put together a visuals team that is promising more special effects than in all three "Rings" movies combined.

Still, Jackson hasn't lost his ability to pull memorable performances from his cast.

"You expect him to be so concerned about the technicalities of the scene, what he's gonna do in post-production with the effects and blue screen," Bell said. "But he has an ability to store all of that inside of his head and still be able to approach an actor and tell him what's wrong with a scene or how he should do it differently."

In other words, "Peter Jackson is a genius," Brody said. "I am really thrilled to be a part of it."

"They're really wonderful people and incredibly creative, and I'm having the time of my life," Watts added.

Bell is also having a blast, but he's quick to point out that big-budget movies aren't simply fun and games. "It's not all glamour and glitz. There's a lot of running through jungles, getting trampled on by various things," he said. "It's not all easy."

"King Kong" is expected to wrap at the end of March and is due in theaters December 14.

Source: http://www.mtv.com/movies/news/articles/1496448/02012005/story.jhtml

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: The King Kong Thread*

You can see a picture of the *new, upgraded slim, svelte* (at least 40 pounds or more lighter) contact-lensed Peter Jackson, plus read a great story about his new movie King Kong at http://www.thestandard.com.hk/stdn/std/Weekend/GB05Jp11.html .

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Feb 4, 2005)

*King Kong More Than A Monkey Movie*

ADRIEN BRODY hopes he will divert attention away from KING KONG in PETER JACKSON's upcoming remake by impressing audiences with the character acting he specialises in.

The OSCAR-winning actor wasn't prepared to play a stereotypically hollow role alongside the digitally enhanced ape and Jackson's spectacular special effects.

However, Brody knew THE LORD OF THE RINGS director Jackson wouldn't have approached him if he simply wanted the OSCAR winner to make up the human numbers.

The 31-year-old says, "It true that King Kong is the title character, but one of my problems with the original is that you don't identify much with the story of the characters. You're just interested in the spectacle of the monkey.

"Then why would I be there, because I sure as hell don't want to be just there to work. I want to contribute some depth to it and something interesting. And believe me, if the studio or director didn't want that, they wouldn't hire me.

"So I have a feeling that it will have a little more than the monkey to attract audiences and remain interesting to a full range of people. I think Peter Jackson is going to create the definitive King Kong. We've got a bit to do still, it's a long one, but very exciting." 

Source: http://www.contactmusic.com/new/xmlfeed.nsf/mndwebpages/king kong more than a monkey movie

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Mar 10, 2005)

*King Kong crew abandons ship*

09 March 2005
By LANE NICHOLS

King Kong crew were forced to abandon ship when the boat being used to film scenes off the Kapiti Coast sprang a leak and began to take on water yesterday.

Venture II, the boat bought by director Peter Jackson for use in the film, got into difficulty when the engine room flooded.

Those on board had to be transferred to a support boat – and were later left on nearby Kapiti Island – as emergency repairs were carried out.

Maritime Safety Authority spokeswoman Heidi Brook confirmed it was investigating the incident, which happened about 8am. The authority had received a report from the boat's crew.

"It appears there was flooding in the engine room. There was a small hole in the hull in the bilge area. They located it and they put in a temporary wooden plug."

Ms Brook said a wooden bung was used to plug the hole and the water was pumped out. A diver was on hand to help.

She was unsure how many people were on the boat but said it was believed all were safe and accounted for.

King Kong publicist Melissa Booth said the crew were shooting some film of the boat but had to make an unexpected pit stop on Kapiti Island.

Shooting would resume once the repairs were completed, she said.

Department of Conservation Kapiti area manager Ian Cooksley said department officials had contacted the unscheduled sightseers, alerting them to the dangers of bringing rodents on to the island, parts of which are a nature reserve. 

The 50-metre Venture II, formerly known as Manuia, was built in Holland in 1956 and has been berthed for some time at a Miramar wharf. The cargo ship has been transformed into Jackson's version of the Venture, immortalised in the 1933 film King Kong as the ship that took the great ape from Skull Island to New York.

Source: http://www.stuff.co.nz/stuff/0,2106,3211148a10,00.html

Barely


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Mar 13, 2005)

*Keeping 'King Kong' under tight security control*

12.03.05

Security experts plan to keep King Kong, one of the year's most anticipated movies, out of the hands of pirates.

Night-vision goggles will be used at early screenings of the Peter Jackson film to make sure no one is videotaping it to make illegal copies.

All reels of the film will be held in vaults and transported under escort.

The New Zealand distributor, United International Pictures, said this week that there would be "air-tight" security over the printing process.

King Kong is due for international release on December 14.

The copying and selling of movies has become a big blackmarket business around the world.

Illegal dealers try desperately to get movies before or around the time of release. They distribute copies on disks which can be easily packaged in bulk and smuggled around the world.

Universal Studios recently hosted a screening for 200 distributors and exhibitors in Wellington to show them the first footage of the remake of the 1933 classic.

The company's Peter Garner said it was such a confidential screening he was not able to comment further.

A spokeswoman for Jackson's Wingnut Films also refused to comment on security at the screening, held at the company's private cinema.

The Motion Picture Association's New Zealand representative, Kevin Holland, said the industry took seriously the job of keeping movies secure from pirates.

But within 72 hours of some movies premiering, pirated DVD copies were on sale in the markets of Asia. Pirated DVDs of Jackson's The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers flooded the market after being copied from disks sent to Oscar judges.

Piracy is estimated to cost the movie industry US$3 billion ($4 billion) a year.

Source: http://www.nzherald.co.nz/index.cfm?c_id=6&ObjectID=10114929

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Mar 23, 2005)

*Stars Go Ape at 'King Kong' Wrap Party*

Mon, Mar 21, 2005, 02:03 PM PT
LOS ANGELES (Zap2it.com) - King Kong has left the Empire State building.

Peter Jackson and his cast and crew celebrated the end of production on the remake of the 1933 monster movie "King Kong" in a party over the weekend in New Zealand, reports the AP.

Held on the back lot, which was dressed to resemble the streets of 1930s New York, the party was "just like a proper carnival." Partygoers could enjoy an endless supply of bananas, a Ferris wheel, a merry-go-round and the antics of people dressed as giant fairy tale characters.

In the update, Jack Black stars as adventurer filmmaker Carl Denham, who is trying to make his mark in 1930s New York. He goes on an expedition to Skull Island, captures the titular gorilla and brings him back to the Big Apple for exhibition.

The cast also includes Naomi Watts, Adrien Brody and Andy Serkis.

Jackson will finish his job, going into post-production within a couple of weeks. "King Kong" is scheduled for release in December.

Jackson won three Oscars for writing, directing and producing "The Lord of the Rings: Return of the King." He and "Rings" partner Fran Walsh and Philippa Boyens will begin adapting the best-selling "The Lovely Bones" in January 2006, for a projected 2007 release. 

Source: http://www.zap2it.com/movies/news/story/0,1259,---25141,00.html

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 2, 2005)

*A Sequel to Kong!*

Source: KongIsKing.net
April 1, 2005


Today, a very trim-looking Peter Jackson announced in his regular production diaries at KongIsKing.net that a sequel to King Kong is already well underway with all of the cast from the first film returning.

According to Jackson, they've had to keep the sequel a secret, but the plans quickly came together while shooting the movie when some money that Universal was going to use for a third Riddick movie became available. (Essentially, Vin's loss is our gain!) The sequel will shoot back-to-back with production of the first movie, which just finished principal photography, with Jack Black, Naomi Watts, and Adrien Brody all returning. Andy Serkis will once again be performing the motion capture to be used to create King Kong's kin.

Source: http://comingsoon.net/news/topnews.php?id=9021

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (May 2, 2005)

*Post-LOTR PJ on KK*

Here's a good long interview by PJ on KK, post-LOTR, and here's an excerpt:

"...a hugely important factor is that this King Kong is going to be very scary indeed. “I wanted him to be very frightening,” says Jackson. “I think that’s a much more interesting thing to do with the character. When you start with the most terrifying, vicious looking gorilla you can imagine and then you start to reveal his heart, you start to peel the layers away and you start to see his soul and his heart. He is the furthest thing away from cute that you could imagine and I think that’s the more interesting approach to take. So he’s frightening.”

"Apart from striking terror in the audiences, King Kong should also break hearts and Jackson is creating moments in the movie in which movie goers are expected to weep.

“Hopefully it will happen more than once but certainly I hope it happens at the Empire State Building at the end,” he says.

"After the incredible global success of Lord of the Rings, the level of expectation is immense. The entire movie world is keenly anticipating the arrival of Jackson’s adventure. So he doesn’t even try to pretend that there isn’t any pressure on him to deliver the goods.

"‘I guess there are external pressures on it being a follow up to Lord of the Rings, but that doesn’t worry me too much. I want to make movies and I guess there is a certain sort of expectation. The pressure is two fold. One is I want this to be a good remake of King Kong so I want people that like King Kong, that respect the original film, to think we did ok. That’s obviously important. And I also just want to make a good movie. That is always the pressure on a film maker; you want your movie to be as good as possible, no matter what it is. It’s not easy to make a good film so that’s always the pressure.” 

The entire interview is at http://www.threemonkeysonline.com/threemon_article_king_kong_peter_jackson_interview.htm

Barley


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (May 10, 2005)

*King Kong Game Preview at E3*

Source: Ubisoft
May 10, 2005

Today Ubisoft and Universal Studios Consumer Products Group announced that the first preview of "Peter Jackson's King Kong," the video game based on Universal Pictures' December 14th release, King Kong, from three-time Academy Award® winner Peter Jackson ("The Lord of the Rings" trilogy), will be unveiled at Ubisoft's booth (#1300, South Hall) at the Electronic Entertainment Expo (E3) in Los Angeles.

The "King Kong" area of Ubisoft's booth will be the largest ever created for a Ubisoft title, representing 40 percent of the entire booth and standing 20 feet (6 meters) tall. It will showcase the phenomenal creative results that are possible when industry-leading film and video game professionals come together to create a new paradigm in entertainment.

"Ubisoft is thrilled to be collaborating with Peter Jackson, Wingnut Films and Universal Studios Consumer Products Group to make 'Peter Jackson's King Kong' video game an unforgettable experience," said Yves Guillemot, president and chief executive officer of Ubisoft. "The game exceeds any previous movie-based title in graphic quality and adaptation of a storyline while taking full advantage of the strengths of the interactive video game experience. 'Peter Jackson's King Kong' will be Ubisoft's most impressive and successful game of 2005."

Beth Goss, executive vice president of Universal Studios Consumer Products Group added, "'King Kong' has provided the unique opportunity to put two visionary storytellers -- Peter Jackson and Michel Ancel -- together to create an extraordinary piece of interactive entertainment. This video game has been a great adventure, both in its development and in the experience it will deliver to players."

Michel Ancel, creative director at Ubisoft, regarded as one of the top innovative minds in the video game industry, and his team at Ubisoft's Montpellier (France) studio are working with Peter Jackson and Wingnut Films to capture and create the King Kong movie dynamics through a unique video game experience.

"It's an absolute pleasure working with Ubisoft on the video game," said Peter Jackson. "Being able to collaborate closely together from day one is of utmost importance, which is why we've given Ubisoft unlimited access to every creative aspect of our film production. We really want the game and the film to be part of the same universe."

"We're amazed by Peter Jackson's creativity and what he brings to the project," said Michel Ancel, creative director at Ubisoft. "'Peter Jackson's King Kong' is a creation that closely follows the storyline of the movie, yet, as video games have the innate ability to do, will push the emotional tension of the film to even greater depths. We are incorporating content directly from Weta, some of which is exclusive, and creating unprecedented gameplay that will lead players into an emotional journey featuring epic battles, tough choices and a dynamic experience in a visually stunning environment."

Source: http://comingsoon.net/news/topnews.php?id=9538

Barley


----------



## Corvis (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: The King Kong Thread*

I saw the trailer for King Kong a couple of times now. It's looks good, but I can't believe Jack Black is in it!


----------



## Gabba (Dec 21, 2005)

I tryed searching for a King Kong thread but did not find anything! Anything wrong with my browser?? I certanly have seen somthing about the movie here on the forum before.......anyway!

WOW!!  

Except for some long quite perverse scenes with a gorilla male+human female *yuck*  this movie blew me totally away. I have never, and I repeat never been so engrossed in a movie as I was in this one. It just swept me of my feet, totally. Marvelous! Absolutely brilliant. My praises to PJ. This overcome anything he did with LoTR.......did you hear right?......yes.....LoRT (the movies ) dont reach Kong up to its knees. I have not been really scared by any movie since I saw Jurassic Park when i was 10 years old. And that is 10 years and a lot of movies since. Admittadly then it was the dinosaurs now it was the scary bugs ! But any way, great movie! 

Many critics have not rated this film a top movie and I know some(many?) also feel different than me about Kong but.......anyone that feel like me?


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: King Kong*

Now that you've had a nights sleep after seeing the film (presumably), do you still rate it as highly?


----------



## Daranavo (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: King Kong*

I do agree with you. However, you must watch more documentaries on gorilla's and monkeys. The scene of her dancing and falling to the floor and the gorilla's reaction was very realistic to me. Ofcourse they made him more intelligent then usual but still, his reactions were very close to the real thing. The scene in the hallowed out log, was just icky! All and all this movie had quite alot. Jack Black is a good actor but not that good and that is the only real problem I had with the cast. He needs to stick to comedy. The natives were by far the scariest thing I saw in the movie. Whomever did the makeup/costumes on those people deserves an award, hands down. I can not wait for the special edition DVD to see the deleted scenes.


----------



## Gabba (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: King Kong*



Wolfshead said:


> Now that you've had a nights sleep after seeing the film (presumably), do you still rate it as highly?




Hehe, yes I do!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: King Kong*

My wife and I are seeing it today. Stand by for review...

Barley


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: King Kong*

Gabba, exactly what scenes did you find perverse with Ann and Kong?

To me, the 'love' was more of a high affection towards one another. Ann understood Kong, because like him, she was a loner who had been her whole life without anyone to care for. Kong saw Ann as something to treasure, to protect, but never (atleast imho) in any way sexually. It was more of a dog/human perspective. Both where very keen on each other and did not want harm from anyone. Infact, when Jack came to rescue Ann from Kong, did anyone else notice that she first looked a bit sad? As if she didn't want to be saved? The ice dance in the end mirrors this, both are just so happy together in their own private place, before others who cannot understand that come and ruin it.

As for the movie, I really enjoyed it. Having seen it three times now, I can say that it doesn't hinder the grandiose adventure entertainment one bit. While at times a bit too long, the movie has so many scenes of pure brilliance that one can only gasp over and over again at it.

Highly recommended.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 22, 2005)

*Thoughts on King Kong*

• Wow!!!
• You don't dare leave your seat; this one's a bladder-buster! Drink NOTHING before you see it!
• Peter Jackson outdid himself. I think we can safely say that he is now a master, nay, a _virtuoso_ of the genre of computer animation.
• I can't wait to see it on cable so I can pause it, FF and RW it, and dwell on all the fantastic detail and care he put into NYC.
• The story is _so_ over-the-top, _so_ outrageously improbable that you have to either simply accept it, sit back and enjoy the ride, or walk out. I stayed.
• If you love Monster Battles, PJ provides a feast. It's a supersized meal. NOBODY could ever say "I wanted to see more!" He went slightly overload on everything, but it was well worth it!
• He wanted to make that movie for many years. It was a _long_ gestation period, but he finally gave birth to a multi-ton baby! I'm glad he got it out of his system so he'll be able to settle down to make The Hobbit. I can't _wait_ to see Smaug!
• The only part that dragged (for me) was the last part of the boat trip to the island.
• Those natives — what kind of stuff were _they_ smoking???
• For those who care, this movie provides creepycrawly heaven! And poor Lumpy eaten alive by one of the most deliciously _gross_ monsters ever to be put on screen! (I think he was the ancestor or close relative of the Watcher in the Water.)
• I hope they paid Naomi Watts handsomely for her role — she took one helluva shellacking in this movie!
• Several times I thought of giant gorilla halitosis...
• It was virtually impossible to tell where sets left off and CG began.
• Some of the panoramas were absolutely breathtaking.
• The dinosaurs far surpassed anything Steven Spielberg did. You could sense the sheer _tonnage_ of these monsters, you could see the shock waves moving through their hides when they collided!
• The playing on the ice scene: suddenly it's _Christmas?_ Where did THAT come from? And when they leave the park, suddenly no more snow and no more Christmas. Hmmm...
• I noticed they simply and conveniently (for them) avoided showing how the hell they got an unconscious multi-ton gorilla onto their boat, how they kept him from getting loose, and how they got him onto the Broadway stage...
• My only nitpick: Jack Black — very weak actor. They needed someone stronger and better. He should stick to his usual 3rd-string level of clownishness.
• You can tell this is not an R-rated movie: one would have expected after having fallen from the height of the Empire State Building for Kong's remains to be splattered all over the street — but he was just lying there all neat and tidy; no exploded skull, no giant-size intestines draping the lamp posts — just Kong looking asleep... 

No more, I don't want to give it away any more than I have — except for this: if you have sensitive ears, *BY ALL MEANS wear hearing protection.* Otherwise, go see it! Wotta hoot! An afternoon well spent!

Barley


----------



## Gabba (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: King Kong*



Ol'gaffer said:


> Gabba, exactly what scenes did you find perverse with Ann and Kong?



arg... I will try to answer this one, though my english is not that good. I cant express what I mean, since Im norwegian but try not to misunderstand this:

It was a sick joke about kong and Ann having sex. I do understand the other issues about their foundness to each other, but I love action and some of the scenes where a bit streched out. And that was my only complain about the movie, the a bit to stretched out scenes. Otherwise, I LOVE KING KONG AND PJ! WOOOOT!! Cant wait for The Hobbit! I read recently that we have to wait 3 to 4 years though.


----------



## Gandalf White (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: King Kong*

I've finally seen it.

I was bored for at least 75% of it. At least.

That said, it was brilliant.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: King Kong*



Gandalf White said:


> I've finally seen it.
> 
> I was bored for at least 75% of it. At least.
> 
> That said, it was brilliant.



My positive reactions (right after having seen it) to KK notwithstanding — after having seen all the gratuitous jacksonisms that he injected into LOTR and the flap that they generated, and now having seen his "expanded/upgraded/updated/new/improved" KK — I would nevermore quite trust him to handle any really _serious_ theme, at least not until he grows older and more mellow. At present he loves his epic high battles and low humor too much. A brilliant but flawed genius!  

(Or, to put it more charitably: a _specialist._  )

Barley


----------



## Khôr’nagan (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: King Kong*

Very cute, Barliman.

I intend to see it this week sometime, and I'm glad that my friend isn't the only one to have given me a good review; it makes me more hopeful that I won't be having to force myself to ignore certain aspects (bad acting, cheesy scenes, etc.) just to enjoy the movie to the fullest.


----------



## Gandalf White (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: King Kong*



Barliman Butterbur said:


> My positive reactions (right after having seen it) to KK notwithstanding — after having seen all the gratuitous jacksonisms that he injected into LOTR and the flap that they generated, and now having seen his "expanded/upgraded/updated/new/improved" KK — I would nevermore quite trust him to handle any really _serious_ theme, at least not until he grows older and more mellow. At present he loves his epic high battles and low humor too much. A brilliant but flawed genius!
> 
> (Or, to put it more charitably: a _specialist._  )
> 
> Barley



For my part, I thought he handled the serious theme in KK very well. I also found (most of) the humor much less grating the LoTR's.


----------



## Corvis (Jan 1, 2006)

*Re: King Kong*

Whoa! Amazing! Unbelievable! The most action filled movie I've ever seen. I knew it was going to be really good but I didn't know it was going to be outstanding. I went with my a bunch of people from my family (Aunt's, Cousins, Parents) and we were all blown away (My mother was in tears by the end of it because she loved it so much). The dinosaurs, giant bugs, and giant bats made the island look amazing, and Kong looked very real (plus those natives we're pretty creepy). I loved Jack Black in it and Naomi Watts was giving the best performance I've seen her give. Great job by PJ, and loads of others should definitely go see it.


----------



## Niirewen (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: King Kong*

I haven't seen it.. I've heard both good and bad things about it, but you all seem to recommend it so maybe I'll try to go see it in theaters. Was it good enough to make it worth sitting in the theater for 3 hours? Or should I just wait to see it on DVD?


----------



## Gandalf White (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: King Kong*



Niirewen said:


> I haven't seen it.. I've heard both good and bad things about it, but you all seem to recommend it so maybe I'll try to go see it in theaters. Was it good enough to make it worth sitting in the theater for 3 hours? Or should I just wait to see it on DVD?



IMHO: If you have a nice large HDTV (with an accompanying sound system) I'd say wait for the DVD. You'll be able to fast forward the parts that just drag on without sacrificing too much of the experience. 

If you don't, I'd say see it in theatres, and if you really like it then get the DVD.


----------

